# Elmer's Mill Engine



## dave e (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi guys,

It's taken a long time to get here, but I guess it's all about the journey. Anyway, I've finally completed phase 1 on my rendition of Elmer's Mill Engine ... namely, make it run. Phase 2 will be to make it pretty, but that's for another video.

This is my third engine. My goal was to make it run with a tiny amount of air pressure and get it to run as slowly as possible. For most of the video I'm running it on about 1-1/2 psi. At that pressure it runs at about 100 rpm. I think with a little more running, it will go even slower.

Anyway, enjoy.

[youtube=425,350]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cR5pmZ1zWwY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cR5pmZ1zWwY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]

-- Dave


----------



## Maryak (Apr 27, 2009)

Dave,

And a sweet little engine it is indeed. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kvom (Apr 27, 2009)

nice!


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Apr 27, 2009)

Very nice engine Dave. Thm:


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 27, 2009)

Excellent job on the engine Dave but I don't understand one thing, make it pretty! It looks pretty darn good to me as it is.
gbritnell


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice engine Dave. Thanks for the video. :bow: :bow: :bow: I'm with GBritnell - looks good now

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 27, 2009)

There is just something enchanting about a slowly moving engine, it just seems to mesmerize a person. The long lines of that type of mill engine are just so proportionate and they reflect a more elegant form of locomotion. Speed? Naw, "you don't need no stinking speed." That just makes these engines look so silly. Nice and slow at a leisurely tick over, that's the ticket. Very nice job Phil, you can be proud and thank you for sharing such a pleasing video with us. Did you do a picture log of this build? I would certainly be interested in viewing it if you did.


BC1


----------



## cfellows (Apr 27, 2009)

Really nice build, Dave. Nice video, too. Did you follow Elmer's dimensions exactly?

Chuck


----------



## Shopguy (Apr 27, 2009)

Beautiful job Dave. Most impressive :bow:
Ernie J


----------



## rudydubya (Apr 27, 2009)

Very nice!!! And excellent video work. A great production.  :bow:


----------



## itowbig (Apr 27, 2009)

WOW really cool  me like's. i too like te way it runs slow.


----------



## arnoldb (Apr 27, 2009)

*REALLY REAlLY* _Cool_ :bow: :bow:

If nobody's nominated this for engine of the month, I would like to do that right now!

Regards, Arnold


----------



## rake60 (Apr 27, 2009)

Very nicely done Dave! :bow:

Rick


----------



## dave e (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for all the kind words. To answer a couple questions...

No, I didn't do a build log. Perhaps next time.

Regarding dimensions, I stuck pretty close to Elmer's dimensions. I only had to adjust a couple things to work with the raw materials I had on hand.

-- Dave


----------



## Jeff02 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Great Job! * I just started my own and hope it turns out as well as yours.

I second the nomination for Engine of the month.​


----------



## lugnut (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice job on the engine and a great job on the video! Thanks for sharing it with us. I think your in line for engine of the month.
Mel


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 28, 2009)

Great job !! Great video - love the slow shots, agreed, can be mesmerizing !! 

I've got a number of engines I want to build. Now will have to revisit this one since I've got Elmer's book 

Mike


----------



## BMyers (Apr 29, 2009)

great job ! Thm:
I have Elmers book, but never built one


----------



## Captain Jerry (Apr 29, 2009)

Let me add my name to the list of "People Properly Impressed" :bow: :bow:

Nice engine, nice show. Can't imagine it any prettier.

Jerry


----------



## 4156df (Apr 29, 2009)

Dave,
Very nice engine. Also super job on the video.
Dennis


----------



## JMI (May 8, 2009)

Dave,
Very nice. Has inspired me to take the Mill Engine on. Was wondering how you got the 1-1/4" radius on the "base" piece slot? Slitting or slotting cutter?
I'm trying to figure the best way without spending a whole lot of money on cutters (but will to $pend $ome).

Thanks

Jim


----------



## BRI (May 11, 2009)

Really nice engine Dave. BRI


----------



## b.lindsey (May 11, 2009)

Beautiful engine and video. The slow speed is a sure sign of a precision build. Congrats on the nomination too...well deserved!!!

Bill


----------



## dave e (May 11, 2009)

Thank you again to everyone for the kind words.

Jim, I'm thrilled that my work could inspire someone else to tackle Elmer's engine.

Regarding the base, I used a 2-1/2" slitting saw, which gave the correct radius. I cut a slit, moved it over by a sawblade width, cut again, moved again, etc.

If I didn't already own the slitting saw, I think I would have made a simple single-edge cutter (similar to a fly cutter).

Dave


----------



## JMI (May 12, 2009)

dave e  said:
			
		

> Regarding the base, I used a 2-1/2" slitting saw, which gave the correct radius. I cut a slit, moved it over by a sawblade width, cut again, moved again, etc.
> 
> If I didn't already own the slitting saw, I think I would have made a simple single-edge cutter (similar to a fly cutter).



Thanks for the info, Dave. Hope to get as clean of lines has your model has.

Jim


----------



## JMI (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Dave,
Been working on my version of the "#33 Mill Engine" and I'm getting some of the hardware together, i.e. nuts and bolts.
Was wondering where you got the bolts for the "steam chest" and the nuts on top of the crosshead guide?
I purchased some 2-56 hex bolts but I'm not really impressed with them and the ones in your video appear to be superior.
Also I like the (tall) look of the nuts on the guide. Did they come from the same place?

Progress has been slow but it is beginning to resemble an engine.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## dave e (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Jim,

Sorry about the slow reply. I've been working a ton and haven't had much time to keep up with the forum.

Anyway, I bought all the fasteners from Cole's (www.colespowermodels.com). They have all the odd sizes, like 3-48 and 5-40. I bought some 2-56 nuts from another source that were cheaper, but as soon as I received them I realized I would be placing another order with Coles. Nice people too. (Inspite of what it may sound like, I'm just a happy customer. I'm not getting any kickbacks or anything. )

And keep after the engine. It'll come together before you know it.

Dave


----------



## JMI (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks, Dave

Cole's is a interesting site. Can see myself spending a few bucks there.

Jim


----------

